# Sabine and Hell's Bay Skiff Raffle



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

Are we really starting another thread on this?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Travis Smith said:


> Are we really starting another thread on this?


Go check out his posts, every one of them is talking shit about a boat company or to another member. Sounds like someone needs to be knocked back to being a guest here...
Grow up dude!


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Go check out his posts, every one of them is talking shit about a boat company or to another member. Sounds like someone needs to be knocked back to being a guest here...
> Grow up dude!


Huh? I was just sharing the Captain's for Clean Water raffle. Chill out dude.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

werent you anti- raffle in the other thread ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2019)

anytide said:


> werent you anti- raffle in the other thread ?


Nope, I bought a ticket compadre. You guys need to cheer up it’s Friday.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

Step 1... buy a raffle ticket
Step 2... If you win, drink beer (proceed to step 3 if you lose)
Step 3... sue Sabine for running illegal operations
Step 4... buy an X-Caliber 171 skiff

keep stirring the pot friend..


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2019)

anytide said:


> Step 1... buy a raffle ticket
> Step 2... If you win, drink beer (proceed to step 3 if you lose)
> Step 3... sue Sabine for running illegal operations
> Step 4... buy an X-Caliber 171 skiff
> ...


Ha, you need to learn something called, “sarcasm” my friend. If you read the posts before mine it would make sense.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

i get it.
word has it its wearing thin..... move on.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2019)

anytide said:


> i get it.
> word has it its wearing thin..... move on.


I’m sorry if my “step 1-4” post offended you, smackdaddy or any other members. Lets turn this thread positive


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

I’m not offended!! I was just being a smartass.. others though..


----------



## tx8er (Jun 3, 2016)

If we’re not careful we’re going to become 2cool, and trust me that’s no bueno.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

tx8er said:


> If we’re not careful we’re going to become 2cool, and trust me that’s no bueno.


nope


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

FlyCoast said:


> I’m sorry if my “step 1-4” post offended you, smackdaddy or any other members. Lets turn this thread positive


i dont give a rats ass what you type. really....
when you monkeys start bashing the practices of skiff companys and i get phone calls then we;re do something different..


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2019)

anytide said:


> i dont give a rats ass what you type. really....
> when you monkeys start bashing the practices of skiff companys and i get phone calls then we;re do something different..


Um, I’ll have you know sir that I am a silver back gorilla and for you to group me in with other primates highly offends me sir! Great, now I’m triggered and need a safe space! I just don’t understand the name calling and hatred towards us primates! Racist Bigot!


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2019)

anytide said:


> Step 1... buy a raffle ticket
> Step 2... If you win, drink beer (proceed to step 3 if you lose)
> Step 3... sue Sabine for running illegal operations
> Step 4... buy an X-Caliber 171 skiff
> ...



My millennial response!


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

I am offended too. You shouldn’t use words like that now. I really thought people were past that time. COEXIST

Biden 2020


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2019)

Travis Smith said:


> I am offended too. You shouldn’t use words like that now. I really thought people were past that time. COEXIST
> 
> Biden 2020


Please take it back! I can’t even joke about that last part!


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2019)

Travis Smith said:


> I am offended too. You shouldn’t use words like that now. I really thought people were past that time. COEXIST
> 
> TRUMP 2020


FIFY


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

I know I had a hard time writing that whole thing. Especially the last part. it kept autocorrecting to TRUMP


----------

